# A-Bolt accuracy



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

What kind of accuracy could I expect from an A-Bolt stainless chambered in 308 *without* the BOSS system


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

As you probably already know, each factory rifle varies so much that it is really hard to say. You could buy one that is serial #555 and the next that is #556 and one might print 1/2in groups and the next might struggle to group at 2in. That being said, a new Browning A Bolt in .308 should put the right bullet into groups around an inch. I would think that if you play around with loads, you should be able to get groups about an inch with a normal A Bolt in this chambering. You may be lucky and get one that shoots everything under an inch, and puts selected loads into half of that. Conversly, you may be unlucky and get one that puts its best effort into an inch and a half or so with most aorund 2.5-3 inches. I personally have had good luck with A Bolts and most that I have seen would break an inch with the right loads.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Like Natemil said, you can't determine how accurate a gun will be by the make and model, there are just too many variations. In general, the A-Bolt is a very good quality gun and once a particular rifle is matched with it's favorite ammo you would not be displeased.
I have the A-Bolt Stainless Stalker in .300 WM with the BOSS and it is extremly accurate. But on top of that, it fits me well and I am able to shoot it well and that is more important than how accurate it is on a bench.


----------

